# Robbing Bankers



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Today I needed a cheque to pay money from my bank account but like most people now I don't have a cheque book. I thought it would be simple just to go to the bank and get one, I couldn't believe I had to pay £20 to get one written, for 2 minutes work!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

You'd have been better with a postal order. Can put them in the bank like cheques (last one I got did)


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Bill58 said:


> Today I needed a cheque to pay money from my bank account but like most people now I don't have a cheque book. I thought it would be simple just to go to the bank and get one, I couldn't believe I had to pay £20 to get one written, for 2 minutes work!


Was the cash going to someone else or another of your account? Not that its matters why didnt you just transfer the cash online yourself. All you need is the bank sort code and account and its not reversable or dodgey...

Im suprised you dont have a cheque book i still have one just in case...

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

PaulN said:


> Was the cash going to someone else or another of your account? Not that its matters why didnt you just transfer the cash online yourself. All you need is the bank sort code and account and its not reversable or dodgey...
> 
> Im suprised you dont have a cheque book i still have one just in case...
> 
> ...


Hi Paul, it was going to an ISA in another bank.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I transfer cash to savings accounts online all the time, why don't you do that?


----------

